# Service Dog Project



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness she IS huge! I'm watching right now and she seems to have given brith to one or two already. She's licking them. What a pretty girl!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Checked the comments section--she's has one pup already, it's a girl and she's named Lydia. Born about a half hour ago. Not sure how long moms wait between births?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

There was a discussion on my Dane board about this organization not health testing their breeding dogs and having so many litters at a time. I was surprised at the lack of health testing also. I mean, I would think it's especially important for service dogs to be tested considering the work they're expected to do every day. One member found out a little bit more about the organization which I quoted below, (this was from month or so ago). 

*"*They have several female dogs and also use new dogs (ie puppies they've whelped or dams imported).

This is the first litter of 2013 and fourth litter since Jan 2012.

The first was Cookie'snCream (I started watching after these pups were a few months old so I don't have that much info on her) I believe she is owned and lives with somebody else but the stud belonged to this organization so they got half the litter to raise on the farm as service dogs. These pups are still there (Perry, Willow, Mia, Roxanne, Ebony), although not on camera as much and are doing their specialized training pretty intensely now. 

The second was Chaos (she was whelped by them but retained as a house dog and breeder by the owner of organization and lives at the farm with her) I believe all but one of her pups from her first litter are active service dogs helping people through out the east coast. Her current litter which many of you saw born are still on camera regularly and are learning the basics (potty training, obedience, etc)

The next was Moxie (a service dog they whelped and was raised and lives with her owner in a nearby state) it was her second and I believe last litter. All of her first litter are trained as service dogs to help veterans or people with balance disorders, free of charge. Her current litter are very little, not on camera much, and beginning very basic house manners and she has gone back to live with her owner.

This current pregnant dog is Noel (she was also whelped by them and lives with and is raised by their lead trainer, Megan) she comes to the farm on a regular basis with Megan and this is her first litter. Her puppies too are planned to become donated service dogs.

Yes, there are a lot of puppies on the farm now in all different age groups and different stages of training. I believe they train them free of charge until just over a year old. Keep in mind this isn't some single person breeding dogs in their home. It is a non-profit organization and a working farm. They have several building, barns, kennels, much land, employees, vet techs, and probably close to 50 volunteers. They also have a vet close by that they have worked with for over two decades.*"*

She didn't find out anything about health testing, though. I'd feel better about their breeding program if the dogs were tested, but I still think they're doing a wonderful thing...


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

she really is big!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

a boy just got born. looks just like his mom.


----------



## Simba523 (Jan 28, 2012)

This dog is Olive, and since they referred to her as a "stuffed olive" her puppies and being called pimentos. Thank you for the information, Kwhit!
EDIT: The second pup's name is Ruckus


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, wow! That little male is a show marked Harlequin. He is soooo pretty...

Edit: Another show marked puppy! This one's a Mantle. Show breeders don't always get show marked pups in Harl litters. Okay, now I'll probably watch all night...this is better than Christmas. :


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

It really is addicting... The mom is very good--she's very attentive to the pups. I've been watching for hours. Went out to run an errand and now I'm back watching... best reality show on at the moment!


----------



## Simba523 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that you guys are enjoying it lol


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

they're going to need a bigger box to put those puppies in very soon. it's already full with three/four! I'd love to know how many they're expecting...if they did an ultrasound or x-ray.


----------



## Simba523 (Jan 28, 2012)

Apparently Carlene doesn't do x-rays since they're usually wrong. Currently there's four pups, looks like the fifth is one the way..


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Simba523 said:


> Apparently Carlene doesn't do x-rays since they're usually wrong...


I don't agree with that. I think they should always be done. They might not give you an exact amount, but they can give you an idea of how many. Let's say you had an x-ray done and saw at least 6 puppies. During her whelping, the mom has 4 but then stops. If you know there should be at least 6, you know she's in trouble. You won't know the exact amount, but you know there's more. But without the x-ray, you might make a huge mistake and think she's done at 4. Could cost the mom her life. So whether they're exact or not, they are definitely a helpful tool to make for a safer delivery.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

another puppeee.... a girl. so beautiful.


----------



## Simba523 (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, I don't agree with her decision to not to x-rays or an ultrasound, and besides I know with Chaos they had to take her in for x-rays anyway since they weren't sure if there were any puppies left.
Is it just me or is puppy #5 smaller than the others?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

oh good, a bigger box!


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

just beautiful!


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

she is having a serie of contractions! another one coming!


----------



## Simba523 (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't know, she seems to have mastered the art of false alarms lol


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

baby girl number 6!


----------



## Simba523 (Jan 28, 2012)

It looks like they named her Rachel!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Seven puppies at this point!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Olive had eleven, one was stillborn, so there are 10 healthy puppies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

just checking in on Olive--beautiful babies! that was so much fun to watch last night. finally went to bed so missed the second half. but she did a great job.


----------

